# heap speicher



## keKs (11. Mai 2008)

ich hab mir mein programm in ein jar gepackt und möchste es jetz mit vergrößeretem heap speicher ausfrühren. Ich hab irgendwo gefunden -Xms<wertMB> mache, aber das nur über die console.

so ich hab mir jetz ne verküpfung vom .jar angelegt um das jar mit parametern zu starten, aber irengwie funktioniert "C:/pfad.../meinJ.jar" -Xms300 nicht

wie mach ich das nun?


----------



## foobar (11. Mai 2008)

```
java -jar "C:/pfad.../meinJ.jar" -Xms300
```


----------



## Guest (11. Mai 2008)

danke


----------



## cburghardt (16. Mai 2008)

Nebenbei: wenn du schon den Minimum-Heap setzt, solltest du auch den max Heap setzen: Xmx<MB>


----------

